# Redline 5W40 UOA 08 gti, 2700 mile oil change interval



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I pulled this sample through dipstick just to see what the TAN looked like. I will run this oil to 5000 miles before changing and post that UOA then. This run (redline #2) was 60-70% highway use vs. redline run #1 was 90% city in winter.
TAN etc. looked mostly as expected but I did not expect to see fuel. This is because all previous runs showed no fuel. Normally I run pretty long on highway before taking sample but this time I drove about 10 min on highway then city for a while than 10 min highway back then a little more city.
The fuel and lowered flashpoint for this UOA seems to confirm my suspicion that the type of driving immediately before taking the sample highly impacts fuel and flashpoint readings, at least with Blackstone. I will run the car on highway longer before the 5000 mile UOA and see what fuel and flashpoint look like then. 











_Modified by saaber2 at 5:52 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Redline 5W40 UOA 08 gti, 2700 mile oil change interval (saaber2)*

Accidentally cropped off Blackstone's comments. ...reminds me that one can of redline fuel injector cleaner was used.











_Modified by saaber2 at 6:50 PM 4-1-2009_


----------

